# Builder recommendations West Algarve



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All

We have found a property we would really like to buy. It needs some renovation work, so we are looking for a reliable, English speaking builder to quote us on the renovations.

Any recommendations would be much appreciated. 

We are in Aljezur, so must cover this area.

Thanks


----------

